# Who can you trust



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello everyone, my name is James and I am the owner of J.L.Givens & Sons PP, based out of Nahunta, Ga. I am knew to this site, but am not knew to the PP field. My question is, out of all of these PP companies to choose from to be a vendor for, who are the best ones and who are the ones to avoid. I've done mostly work through private REO's, and work has slowed down, I am looking for something to help me get through the winter months coming up. Any and all info you give me will be greatly Appreciated.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

I've gotten calls from 5 Bro, Universal Property Preservation, Southeastern Asset Services, Omni PP, Field Asset Services and a few others, who would you recommend I go further in talks with? Would you recommend I try to negotiate a deal on profit sharing, or just except what they offer.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

My list of the who's who of good companies will bring several responses from people who had bad experiences with them. Guy has great experience with FAS in NJ and another one is putting liens out for money owed by them ny FAS in Nebraska.
You need to check their price lists, photo requirements, deadlines, coverage area, etc and see if it works for you. If you can't do it the way they want, tell them what it will take, and they will use you or they won't. 
No different than the private sector really. You can work to be busy or you can work to make money.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> My list of the who's who of good companies will bring several responses from people who had bad experiences with them. Guy has great experience with FAS in NJ and another one is putting liens out for money owed by them ny FAS in Nebraska.
> You need to check their price lists, photo requirements, deadlines, coverage area, etc and see if it works for you. If you can't do it the way they want, tell them what it will take, and they will use you or they won't.
> No different than the private sector really. You can work to be busy or you can work to make money.



Of course in the real world you can't have your cake and eat it too. thank you for your reply


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> My list of the who's who of good companies will bring several responses from people who had bad experiences with them. Guy has great experience with FAS in NJ and another one is putting liens out for money owed by them ny FAS in Nebraska.
> You need to check their price lists, photo requirements, deadlines, coverage area, etc and see if it works for you. If you can't do it the way they want, tell them what it will take, and they will use you or they won't.
> No different than the private sector really. You can work to be busy or you can work to make money.


my response didn't come out right, i do apologize. I'd much rather work to make money. I've read a few of them's so called price list and most of them quote HUD, and I know that ain't what they are paying based off what i have read on a few other threads on here.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

After having been kicked in the head by these clowns enough over the years, I learned the game.
Example:Five Brothers wanted us to do an initial secure for about $40 for one lock, plus the 100+ photos and inspection. Property was 70 miles one way from the office. Said we could do it for them with a 24 hour turn around for $150, no discount. Nope, can't do it.
Three weeks later they call and ask us to go out there because the contractor they used put a lockbox on and used a keycode with unknown combinations.
Bottom line is you have to run your business your way. If you can make a profit, good for you. Don't give a national a break for their promise.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> After having been kicked in the head by these clowns enough over the years, I learned the game.
> Example:Five Brothers wanted us to do an initial secure for about $40 for one lock, plus the 100+ photos and inspection. Property was 70 miles one way from the office. Said we could do it for them with a 24 hour turn around for $150, no discount. Nope, can't do it.
> Three weeks later they call and ask us to go out there because the contractor they used put a lockbox on and used a keycode with unknown combinations.
> Bottom line is you have to run your business your way. If you can make a profit, good for you. Don't give a national a break for their promise.


Thank you for your input on 5 brothers, that pretty much helps me eliminate them from my choice, I know most of you will say it is souly based on my own experience with whom ever i choose, but truth be told...if you polish a turd, guess what...it's still a turd


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> After having been kicked in the head by these clowns enough over the years, I learned the game.
> Example:Five Brothers wanted us to do an initial secure for about $40 for one lock, plus the 100+ photos and inspection. Property was 70 miles one way from the office. Said we could do it for them with a 24 hour turn around for $150, no discount. Nope, can't do it.
> Three weeks later they call and ask us to go out there because the contractor they used put a lockbox on and used a keycode with unknown combinations.
> Bottom line is you have to run your business your way. If you can make a profit, good for you. Don't give a national a break for their promise.


Here...Here.... WIth the Nationals....the majority of them... when your contacted, one individual will promise you the world... then when your into them... Oh so & so doesn't work here anymore, and they weren't "authorized" to offer you that deal. 
Get it all in writing... With HUD prices less discount you can make a buck. It's the BS an nit-picking after the work is done an yuo've submitted your WO an pics... Answer to the fella's quote--*Trust no-one* it's business.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> Here...Here.... WIth the Nationals....the majority of them... when your contacted, one individual will promise you the world... then when your into them... Oh so & so doesn't work here anymore, and they weren't "authorized" to offer you that deal.
> Get it all in writing... With HUD prices less discount you can make a buck. It's the BS an nit-picking after the work is done an yuo've submitted your WO an pics... Answer to the fella's quote--*Trust no-one* it's business.


I have learned in this business, much like others...if it ain't in writing it never happened. Today a persons word ain't worth spit. Even in the small podunk town I live in that no one on this form has ever heard of....lol


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, I guess you are in the sticks.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Yeah, I guess you are in the sticks.


Yes sir, but it works for me...I did a first cut lawn on a property in brunswick, Ga. the other day....measured 11,000 sqft. I charged 125 initial and 75 recut. every 2 weeks as required by Ga. codes for maintained properties, this is mow, weedeat, blow, edge and trim 4 hedges. is this a good price. Or did i short change myself somewhere. I got the bid, but just get that feeling i am shooting myself in the foot. Because down the road they might have another one come up, same size with more hedges or more stuff to weedeat around, and expect the same price.


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> Yes sir, but it works for me...I did a first cut lawn on a property in brunswick, Ga. the other day....measured 11,000 sqft. I charged 125 initial and 75 recut. every 2 weeks as required by Ga. codes for maintained properties, this is mow, weedeat, blow, edge and trim 4 hedges. is this a good price. Or did i short change myself somewhere. I got the bid, but just get that feeling i am shooting myself in the foot. Because down the road they might have another one come up, same size with more hedges or more stuff to weedeat around, and expect the same price.


Just charge what you worth - don't care what other person charge, it is your business and how much does it cost you to do the job and make a decent profit.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> I have learned in this business, much like others...if it ain't in writing it never happened. Today a persons word ain't worth spit. Even in the small podunk town I live in that no one on this form has ever heard of....lol


If you live in the sticks. 5 bros can be good. Because of the location you cover and live in, you set your pricing. Same with FAS.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> If you live in the sticks. 5 bros can be good. Because of the location you cover and live in, you set your pricing. Same with FAS.


I agree. The fab 5 can be good for those willing to cover those hard to reach areas. Just be mindful that there will be headaches that accompany it. Learn to never respond in haste or anger, let the dust settle and reply professionally and more often than not you get more flies with honey. That is advice I wish I had gotten many many years ago when dealing with the cubicle minds, it may have helped me.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I agree. The fab 5 can be good for those willing to cover those hard to reach areas. Just be mindful that there will be headaches that accompany it. Learn to never respond in haste or anger, let the dust settle and reply professionally and more often than not you get more flies with honey. That is advice I wish I had gotten many many years ago when dealing with the cubicle minds, it may have helped me.


Thank you all for the info, 5 bros contacted me this morning and asked if i could cover a 10 county area, since where i am located is centrally located in the middle, and it would be a 35 mile ride one way to the furthest county which is Appling County. Do any of you think I should do this? Please any and all info will be greatly Appreciated.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> Thank you all for the info, 5 bros contacted me this morning and asked if i could cover a 10 county area, since where i am located is centrally located in the middle, and it would be a 35 mile ride one way to the furthest county which is Appling County. Do any of you think I should do this? Please any and all info will be greatly Appreciated.


Five Bros ...doing inspections for them (thru there new company Summit). I do alittle P&P work for them... Stick to the 20% discount on the HUD rates... 

If you can, write to them, that you want 1 and only 1 point of contact.

Otherwise you WILL be bombarded with emails on the same grasscut.
Take more than your share of photo's. & follow-up each phone conversation with an email to document the conversation.
I've had more than 20 N/C reversed as the documentation proved our point.
Good luck ...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You can avoid some of the discounts if they consider you a one timer or probationary contractor. It is after you sign up as the go to guy that that start in with their 20% take.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

JFMURFY said:



> Five Bros ...doing inspections for them (thru there new company Summit). I do alittle P&P work for them... Stick to the 20% discount on the HUD rates...
> 
> If you can, write to them, that you want 1 and only 1 point of contact.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, this is the kind of info that will help me make better business decision in the future, when dealing with these companies. Thank you to everyone in advance for your info. I'm not knew to the business, just knew to dealing with a PP company, and just want to make sure I make the best choices.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> Thank you all for the info, 5 bros contacted me this morning and asked if i could cover a 10 county area, since where i am located is centrally located in the middle, and it would be a 35 mile ride one way to the furthest county which is Appling County. Do any of you think I should do this? Please any and all info will be greatly Appreciated.






35 miles???????????? Is that all??????????????


Dang, that won't get me any where near out of my county.



Covering 10 counties should keep you plenty busy.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> Thank you all for the info, 5 bros contacted me this morning and asked if i could cover a 10 county area, since where i am located is centrally located in the middle, and it would be a 35 mile ride one way to the furthest county which is Appling County. Do any of you think I should do this? Please any and all info will be greatly Appreciated.


Based on the numerous readings on here of the bros I sure as hell would not. If you feel you can do it and are willing to take the risk why not it is part of business. Personally though I would never do any work for them.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> I have learned in this business, much like others...if it ain't in writing it never happened. Today a persons word ain't worth spit. Even in the small podunk town I live in that no one on this form has ever heard of....lol


Hah....Been through your town 100X's. From Waycross over to Brunswick and around that little island Jekyl/Jerkl? Island. Don't remember for sure then up to Savannah. 

Still in the sticks....kinda :thumbsup:


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

FremontREO said:


> Hah....Been through your town 100X's. From Waycross over to Brunswick and around that little island Jekyl/Jerkl? Island. Don't remember for sure then up to Savannah.
> 
> Still in the sticks....kinda :thumbsup:


Next time you pass through my neck of the woods, give me a holla. Ain't much here, but it's home...lol


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

BPWY said:


> 35 miles???????????? Is that all??????????????
> 
> 
> Dang, that won't get me any where near out of my county.
> ...


That is all....They want me to cover, Brantley, Ware, Clinch, Glynn, Camden, Charlton, Bacon, Wayne, Appling and Pierce Counties...it's not a bad deal, I know i'll rack up some miles doing this, but if the money is right...I'll do it for a little while. Thanks again for any info


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

When I worked for the brothers the honeymoon was over around 9 months and they started screwing me.
I wouldn't trust them any farther than you can throw them.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

jlgivens, I think now you can see why it is difficult to recomend companies. BPWY knows better than to take any work from them. We thought they paid ok for grass cuts, but if you did any other work for them, they pounded your mailbox and phones with requests for the same crap over and over, and by three or four different people. You turn it in to one guy, then another one is threatening backcharges if you don't send it in to them, repeat ad nauseum. Others on here have worked with them for years. Only you'll know what you can handle.
The absolute triple AAA crooks are usually headlined in the threads that your reading thru. Go way back.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

jlgivensandsons said:


> I've gotten calls from 5 Bro, Universal Property Preservation, Southeastern Asset Services, Omni PP, Field Asset Services and a few others, who would you recommend I go further in talks with? Would you recommend I try to negotiate a deal on profit sharing, or just except what they offer.


Have a price list and see how theirs lines up with yours. 
Start local and see if it is profitable for you and get a feel for how they pay and what type of LEAD time you can expect. Currently I have 3 yard invoices with LAMCO that are 112 days out. They have been approved but I can't release the funds yet is their response. What a crock SO it has been my experience that 5 BRO ( blows) are terrible and will cut you like a knife with their invoice back charging

MCS waste of time ALL second bids that we never got

Slave guard Really terrible to work for but it is a volume thing with them . I had an employee ask me why I was being really short fused one day and I had him read their (Safeguards) work order. he read lines 1,2 and 3 and asked me why he was reading this "read the whole thing" he looked at me and I said get back to me when you have read the WHOLE thing. he read line 4 and said I don't see, I asked "Did you read the whole thing ?" "NO" he said "READ THE WHOLE Workorder instructions !!!" he read the LAST line which contradicted the instructions previously and said " I don't get" I did not let him finish and told him that is what was the NORMAL operating procedure for SG. He understood why I was being so short that day and with all SG workorders.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2012)

Who can you trust ? 
looks like no one in property preservation.
They pay you guys like $0.00 to winterize with kool-aid !:laughing:


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Easy trust no one*

I will not do anything without it being in writing. 
Kinda of reminds me of when I was a bail bondsman. Our motto was "if their lips are moving, then they are lying".


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I will not do anything without it being in writing.
> 
> LOL... problem is... none of the Nationals will put it in writing, and if they do... do the road, OH that person isn't authorized... or they don't work here anymore.
> Like you I've always had written contracts, change-orders etc... but this business is unlike any other... You mention AIA contracts, Scheduleof Values for large projects, and they look at you like you have two heads... weird. But hey... we adapt.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> I will not do anything without it being in writing.
> Kinda of reminds me of when I was a bail bondsman. Our motto was "if their lips are moving, then they are lying".





Kinda like lawyers.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> brm1109 said:
> 
> 
> > I will not do anything without it being in writing.
> ...


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Threaten to take it to court and let the judge sort it out.


----------



## jlgivensandsons (Sep 22, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> JFMURFY said:
> 
> 
> > If they won't put it in writing and it is that important, then do not do the work. Excuses like the person isn't authorized or doesn't work there anymore don't fly. They are/were reps of that company and what they wrote does hd water.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------

